# Problems with partiitons after upgrading Tivo



## king1 (Jan 26, 2006)

I backed up my tivo drive then upgraded the kernel to version 3.122 using the copykern command. I then tried to follow Steve Jenkins instructions Network how-to guide and came to a full stop. I created the directories to mount partitions 4, 7 and 9 and kept getting:

you must specify the file system type 

The tivo drive was set as primary slave with another drive as primary master. When I scrolled up I noticed that when partition check was done the tivo drive hdb came up with unknown partition table. I figure this is why I am having a problem mounting any partition.......any ideas on how to fix? Am willing to try anything at this point to get over this hurdle.

One other thing, when I tried to use Steve's bootup CD it kept looping in boot up mode...anybody else experienced this?


----------

